# hi any advice when moving from IUI to IVF re bloods and time frame?



## Julesa2

Hi 

After failing IUI and just having a tube tied we have our appointment to go for our bloods and fill in the forms for IVF at the Royal. Since I have had bloods just last year does anyone know if this is a quicker process than the waiting on results after IUI. I am trying to work out rough time frames. ie how long from bloods to getting started etc? I am excited to get started but nervous after a lot going wrong already x


----------



## Candy-floss

Hi Julesa2,

If you have a peek at another thread further down about waiting times Glasgow royal infirmary for IVF then it has some people's experiences of times between 1st & 2nd appointments.

Also if you check out some people's signatures some give dates. 

(I was trying to work out dates too)

HTH x


----------



## Julesa2

Hi. thank you for replying. I am just back from the hospital and my results are all fresh enough so I only needed my AMH tested again. Things will start happening fairly quickly so I guess its just the waiting game. Good luck with everything x


----------



## Candy-floss

Glad you don't have to repeat more tests & it's just the one 

Did they give you your next appointment at the hospital or do you have to wait on that one coming through the post?

What's the next step for you then?

I wish we didn't all have to play this waiting game.......

X


----------



## Julesa2

pretty much that's me getting started. Just waiting on Flo arriving in Feb then the ball is rolling. If everything goes to plan I should be last week in March for collection and transfer. I am scared to dream though so much went wrong last year I am taking every stage at a time! I have still to meet with the doctor that tied my tube in Feb so as long as he says im good to go then that's the plan! Whats your next step? Its awful all this I know. xx


----------



## Candy-floss

That's great news Julesa2!

Hoping that 2013 will be the year for us too! I think that you are wise to take every step at a time but you are one step closer to your baby   Trying to stay positive myself, still at home recovering at the moment from lap for tube removal - Ive got one tube remaining which is dodgy so IVF is the way forward for us now too!

* I was referred Feb '11, 1 year waiting time for North Lanarkshire
* They do their "reached the top of the list" at the end of that month i.e I should reach top Feb '12 so they will do the lists at the end of Feb/start March
* Should expect to get a letter March time with an appointment date for 2-3 weeks after that.

From what I can gather I expect treatment to start approx 4 months AFTER I "reach the top of the list"    I'm guessing I won't start actual treament until poss June time. 

It's a long wait but we have waited this long so far xx


----------



## Julesa2

you need to take it easy. I had mine tied on 20 December and have only just had the all clear to go back to gym as my stitches didnt work and i ended up with a hole in my belly button which required seeing a nurse every few days to get it packed.  I was black and blue! Anyway pretty much from that appointment on Monday its looking like  things are happening immediately so once you are actually called up its all go!   I just seen your other post and your doctors letter about warning about eptopic, i was warned same and i do really worry about it but guess  we need to be positive xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Just back from the nurse, had booked to get stitches checked and strangely this morning my belly button has decided to start oozing a little yellow pus and blood - yuk! She has taken a swab to check if there is an infection or not    I thought she would just snip away the knots on some of my stitches but she completely removed 1 from one side and 2 from my belly button - ouch! Got some iodine dressing for belly button wound, fingers crossed it's not infected   You have certainly been through it!

Dr signed me off for 4 weeks from surgery so hoping to go back on 11th Feb, would really like to get back to the gym as soon as possible (I cancelled my membership when I changed jobs a yr and half ago) as I need to shift the weight I have put on    I was a BMI of 22 a year and a half ago and now I'm bordering a BMI of 30 - double eeek!!

Maybe my treatment will be quicker than I think then, just didn't want to build my hopes up for sooner (although inside you know you can't help it). Do you mind me asking what happened on Monday? Did you fill out paperwork and discuss protocol and then agree that when AF arrives it's all systems go? When were you due to reach the top?

You must be super excited    

DP is more worried about an ectopic than I am I think, of course I am worried and dread to think what someone going through that must feel but I'm determined it's not going to stop us having our dream one day. We are going to carry on ttc naturally too. It's a risk willing to take. 

Roll on AF for you then  

x


----------



## Julesa2

oh i hope your belly is ok!! . 
I know what you mean about weight! I was so scared they would weigh me on Monday I started a detox thing in an attempt to lose a few pounds! They didn't! I think my bmi was about 25 last year but it used to be 20 and i suspect its more now. I have an undercative thyroid though so when i lie about not exercising and eating what i want feeling sorry for self   it goes on fast! 

Anyway yes you go over your forms and are given your protocol and that's it, we were there just over an hour. I was at the start Jan 2011 but was meant to be put on October 2010 and wasn't so its been a long wait!!  My only concern is the consultant when I see him in a couple of weeks thinks its to soon after the OP but surely not! My cousin abroad works in this field and his advice was to get both done and don't mess about, but that tiny bit of hope of a miracle natural is always there with one!

I have cut out all caffeine for a few weeks now, taking vitamins and started back acupuncture on Monday and going for hypnotherapy from a friend haha! I'm trying everything! Only thing is i am still drinking at weekends and will for the next few weeks. Last year i stopped for 6 months and it made no difference. the things we do! x


----------



## Candy-floss

I decided to treat myself to a choc pudding and double cream lastnight!! I even tried to justify it by saying to myself "well Ive only had a sandwich today!" - not exactly healthy eating eh?

I am going to be really strict once I am back at work, not just for fertility purposes but I don't feel as good carrying this extra weight (even tho DP still says I look good lol). 

(TMI) I remember we asked how soon after op could we start any treatment or ttc naturally and consultant told us 6 weeks. I've read lots of people conceiving naturally quickly after having dye tests or adhesions removed so even though I have one tube left I am trying to convince DP to "get jiggy" and au natural NOW!   Everyone wishes for a considerate other half, mines was too considerate lol, he said didn't want to hurt me or what if my insides are not ready to carry a baby if we do conceive. Poor guy, consultant has got him worried about ectopic and she said we could go back to "getting jiggy" after a few weeks but only if it was protected, 6 weeks for unprotected    I'm with you that a tiny hope of a natural miracle could happen to any of us so why not!

I really need to cut out the caffeine too, it's being in the house all day I think Ive been drinking about 4-5 cups so today I had one cup of tea and Ive been drinking fruit juice (for my 5 a day lol) and water the rest of the day. All stocked up on Pregnacare/Wellman Vits too. I do miss my wine   I caved last weekend and had 3 glasses on the sat night although maybe not a good idea along with painkillers! I should know too well as I used to work in a pharmacy   It was my highlight of the week though stuck in the house. 

Ooooh my mouth is watering now ......I could go a little glass but not going to  

x


----------



## Julesa2

your choc pudidng was making me starving! I am doing a two day a week fast thing so was surviving on 500 calories yesterday and you mentioned cake and cream!!   might have some today! You are doing great with drink then! I think you need to cut the caffeine, even have one a day and use decaf, I'm having 3 decaf a day which prob still has a little caffeine in it. 
So you were told 6 weeks to use protection, we weren't.I also wonder why they tied mine and didnt remove, my cousin overseas had said i shoudl get them removed instead of tied but my doctor said it was a bigger Op and no need. Hmm   I know, we are in our two week wait just now, sense tells me of course I wont be pregnant, I never am! but again that little bit of hope says what if! I don't know why i do it every month....for 4 years!
Ok, have a nice weekend, hope you are not to sore. We are out tomorrow so I will be having plenty wine as after all WHEN it works I cant drink for 9 months! Positive thinking! I started reading the book the Secret again last night as I need some inspiration (if you don't know it, its good) x


----------



## Candy-floss

Sorry about the mention of the choccy pudding! 500 calories a day = tough going! What are you eating for your 500 calories? I've just had my one cup of caffeine for the day (I want another one already!) That's on my shopping list for tomorrow - decaf coffee and T bags, DP loves his Tea too.

Maybe we were told the 6 weeks as I had mine removed rather than clipped, they also done a bit more digging whilst in there. I will find my summary letter of surgery that I received from Consultant and copy and paste it to give you an idea. Mine was removed as I had hydro and advised toxic to embryo, if we didn't it would decrease our chances with IVF. She did say before surgery that there was a chance if it was too tricky to remove it she would clip it but would prefer to remove it. 

We never give up with the tiniest bit of hope and never should, positive thinking and all that lol  

I don't know of Secret......will check it out.

Have a great weekend! 

x


----------



## Candy-floss

Here's what my letter said :

"This is to summarise the findings from your operation on 14.01.2013, laparoscopy and dye test and removal of your right tube.

We used 3 small cuts in your tummy for this; one in your belly button and 2 on either side. When I looked inside, the uterus was normal in size, the right tube was dilated at the distal part of the tube and stuck down on the back of the uterus. The right ovary was covered in some scarring. The left tube was normal at the end closer to the uterus but the distal part of the tube was covered in adhesions to the bowel, ovary and back of uterus. Blue dye was pushed from down below and there was filling of the right tube but no evidence of spilling. The left tube filled with dye with minimal spillage. I then went on to remove the right tube and divided some scarring around the left tube and the left ovary.

The procedure was straight forward. Essentially your left tube is not working as well as it should be due to the scarring but there is still some dye coming through. Due to this I feel your best chance of success would be with IVF rather than IUI. We discussed this and as you have been on the IVF waiting list from Feb last year you should be at the top of the waiting list quite soon. I would encourage you to phone the Roral Infirmary to check this and think about IVF.

On the other hand, if you do wish IUI, we are happy to offer you this for 3 cycles as long as you are aware that your chances of success are lower. You should also be aware that your risk of ectopic pregnancy is high whether you fall pregnant spontaneously or with assisted conception treatment."


----------



## Julesa2

I had a hyrdo to and I do worry clipping was not enough! So they said you can have IUI, I wouldn't bother, think you doing right thing! I went through with my IUI after they found the hydro but i knew it was pointless. I didn't even get a letter that's good you did! I do know he took photos though so i will look at them when i meet with him in a few weeks. 

500 calories is hard! Check it out though its called the 5:2 diet. You eat normally for 5 days, detox for 2. Its doable because you know the next day you can eat drink and be merry! I am only on week 3 and don't do scales but i am watching a pair of jeans that are to tight to see if I can fit them! I think they are getting closer to fastening so maybe lost couple pounds! On that note I'm away for lunch xx


----------



## Candy-floss

I only got the letter as I had to request it. Once I had my surgery and had came round the consultant came round to tell me her findings on my op, I was still super groggy from it all and asked if she could come back and explain again when DP was there (he wasnt allowed in to see me yet at this point), she told me she couldn't as she had to leave to go to another clinic, the best she could do was a follow up appointment in 2-3 months or she could summarise in a letter and post it out.l I asked for the letter, was just scared incase I couldn't remember what she had said or forgot parts when telling DP.

She also showed me my pics, weird but strangely interesting. Later that evening in hospital DP asked one of the docs if she could show him the pics out my file and they did!

Got call from Docs and my wound is infected   Antibiotics for me then!

5:2 diet....hmmmm.....in saying that I don't eat much when Im at home, its more at work now (not particulary enjoying my job right now and tend to eat all day long when there!) Will check it out. 

Hope you have a nice lunch!  

xx


----------



## Julesa2

oh no!!! i was put on antibiotics after mine straight away because we asked (as im convinced my tube got damaged after the HSG test a few years ago) so I felt confident i wouldn't get an infection as i think its quite common. You were quite right to get a letter, its such a blur the chat after op! Take it easy x


----------



## Candy-floss

Hi Julesa,

How are you? Any signs of AF to get your treatment started OR no signs of flo but possibly a wee natural??!  

x


----------



## Julesa2

Hi 

I am feeling mental today. So raging and tearful with cramp. I should be happy as it means I can make the call to Royal as soon as she comes but you know that way I just feel so down and angry. I guess as I know it was my last chance for a natural before it all kicks off. I also know in a few days I will feel better. I probably feel bad to as last night i stuffed my face with chocolate and pizza and bad stuff . Yesterday a friend had her baby and another announced her pregnancy, its just so hard eh. How are you feeling x


----------



## Candy-floss

Hey Julesa,

Sorry to hear you feeling this way today   I was a hormonal wreck for 3 days and really bad cramp with my first AF after surgery   mixture of no sleep and DP working away that week didn't help. I know what you mean, you were hoping for a BFP natural - I dont think that ever goes away deep down   As you said you know you will feel better in a few days. Don't feel bad about the pizza and chocolate, we all need it now and then, try not to beat yourself up about it too much.

I'be just came back from lunch with my bestie and couldn't wait to get out the restaurant - I was surrounded by babies!!! I ended up convincing myself it was a sign that we are going to have a baby boy (they were all boys, all 4 of them!) - mad isn't it??!   

I'm trying to keep busy the rest of the day, decided as I have some time on my hands I am going to make a few C.D's for me and DP of all our favourite songs and maybe even start our memory book that I bought months ago!! 

I have an appointment with the nurse tomorrow as my wound is still infected so migt need another week off work   Feeling a million times better in myself and physically Im getting there. Until I get my letter from the GRI to say Ive reached the top it's a waiting game as always. 

x


----------



## Julesa2

hehe, i like your thoughts on a baby boy!!  Good way to think! I had hypnotherapy on Saturday and felt really positive until today! Plus i always watch one born and with PMT that's probably stupid! Between hypno, acupuncture and reading the secret ive a cheek to feel moany! i actually feel better already looking forward to a wedding tomorrow night and wine with DH and some of my best friends. 
Awe the cd sounds lovely! that would make a nice Valentines gift. How often is he away? I hope your infection is clearing a little, its scary I know. Its a great feeling getting stronger though. I seen the photo I took of my stomach at its worst today and it reinforced how much better i am. I am having my first ever spray tan tonight so will def cover that area to be safe! Good luck tomo! x


----------



## Candy-floss

Hey!

How did the wedding go? Did your first spray tan turn out ok? 

DP is away roughly 2-2.5 weeks out the month   but he can decide where and when so its not too bad so needless to say he has his orders that he had to be home for Valentines haha! We going away for a wee overnight on Sat night too so looking forward to that  

Was back at the nurse again today and infection almost gone yay!   I took pics of my tummy too at the start, its great feeling stronger!   Back to work on Monday though  

x


----------



## Julesa2

hey 

good luck at work!!! you will feel it today after being off, at least its a lovely day!How was your overnight?Romantic i hope . So the infection is nearly gone, brilliant!! I had my meeting with doctor last week and he said not to worry about the mess it ended up in affecting ivf. Only thing is my amh has dropped from 11.1 to 6.4 in 8 months! Gutted  It means I may not respond as well to the protocol they are starting me on. So last week I was loaded with cold and really feeling down about it all. The wedding was great and my tan was lovely! I will def get again, only thing is 4 of us girls ended up so ill last week someone at wedding must have gave us it . My other friend just told me she is pregnant with her third baby, the usual I am delighted for them but envious of course. Hope you have a good day x


----------



## Candy-floss

Hey Julesa,

I managed til 4.40pm today then went home early. Ive asked to finish an hour and a half earlier than normal this week and I will use holidays to cover it. Was more uncomfortable and tired than anything else tbh. Wound hasnt weeped since last Thurs   

Im not as clued up on AMH and have read on one thread or the dreaded Google that some say level is high where another one would say the exact same level is low........confusing eh?! Ive only ever had my AMH tested when I was first referred to infertilty clinic at the very start, I asked what is was back then before my 2nd lap (salpinectomy) and she told me 10.8 I think it was, I am wondering what it will be when it get tested again no doubt at start of IVF. Do you know if there any factors that make it drop?? Is it possible to get it back up again?? I hope your cold away now, nothing worse when you feel rotten on top of all of this  

Glad you liked your tan but sorry to hear some of you ended up ill afterwards. Bet it felt good letting your hair down for a change    Our overnight didn't quite turn out the way we had hoped (a story for another day) but at least we can laugh about it now!  

I know, I hate seeing/hearing loads of people I know/grew up with/went to school with etc are having their 2nd and 3rd babies......I am happy for them too but that pang of jealousy creeps in, think its only natural. On a brighter note I heard through someone else that a girl that used to work in another office (my previous job) had been ttc for over 4 yrs and is finally pregnant.....is it wrong that I was soooo happy at that?  

Oh, I got a call from hospital last week to say we had reached the top of IUI list if we wanted to go ahead with that OR had we decided to go down the IVF route. Told them we are going to wait for IVF treatment. Disappointed it wasnt our "Reached the top of IVF list" call/letter but happy knowing someone else is going to be able to start IUI and may get their dream       

When are you starting your protocol?


----------



## Julesa2

totally take it easy! you will be tired by Friday. Another girl on here told me her doctor said amh can change with stress levels and body changes so I would like to think its maybe dipped due to the operation but I am trying not to think to much about it as I just heard a girl i know is pregnant with an amh of less than 2 so no point stressing.  . I know what you mean about being happy for the girl who has been trying. I feel the same when i read these stories on here or in real life!! Your overnight didn't run out as expected hehe! i can only imagine! I get prostap jag next Thursday and then things are really happening. so nervous. You will be soon! Have a good week, take it easy x


----------



## Candy-floss

Hey!

Totally knackered lastnight after my first week back at work. Having a lazy day today but going out for a bit of dinner and a couple of vinos tonight as we won't be out for a while over the next couple of months    We are helping my parents empty their house (they have moved abroad), moving into theirs and renting out our house so we will be super busy! At least we have something to keep us busy until we begin our treatment  

So, Prostap next Thurs! Exciting! (and nervous)     Keep me posted xx


----------



## Julesa2

Hi how you feeling? How was your night out? I had a great weekend and my last alcohol on Sunday. Just back from getting the prostap so I guess this is it. I don't feel excited just so worried the hydrosalpinx comes back on the other side. I better stop thinking like this though! I was at the fertility event on Saturday and it was really good, really interesting. Crazy though all these people struggling sat under one roof! Hope you are ok  x


----------



## Candy-floss

Hi,

Feeling back to normal really but last 2 AF's have been killers!!!   I was never like that before  

Night out was great, had a catch up with some friends we hadn't seen for a few months too   Glad you had fun too! 

To be honest Ive not actually thought about a hydro appearing on the remaining tube, is that a common thing to happen? Im sure I have read on here that a few people that have had hydros appear during treatment have had them monitored and they drain them if they think they will interfere with treatment. I know we cant stop worrying about all the "what ifs" but Im sure you will be fine    

I was a bit unsure about the fertility event. I quite fancied going but Im trying not to shove everything in DP 's face if that makes sense? I have Zita West book at the side of the bed, I roll my eyes everytime he has a "real" cup of tea   , Im reminding him to take his Wellman and he groans everytime I put One Born Every Minute On  
It's not that he isnt supportive and doesnt want to talk about anything, far from it, Im just trying to take it easy on us....for now   
What did you guys learn from it? Did you meet anyone from FF there?

I'm not sure if this is normal either but ......my bellybutton is leaking AGAIN! It had cleared up and been completely fine but now since early afternoon it has been leaking and once again its a bit whiffy. Had a quick shower when I came home from work tonight but it's still like this. May go for a bath now. DP is working away but spoke to him and he thinks I should call the GP tomorrow.

I'm pleased that you have got your Prostap, what protocol have they put you on? I'm anxiously checking the mail the past few days knowing that we now at the end of Feb. Hoping that maybe within the next fortnight (or next week if im being completely honest) we will have our letter to say Wooohoooo! You have reached the top!!

Keep me posted on how you are doing x


----------



## Julesa2

Hello, its Friday  

Oh my AF's have been normal poor you. Although this month i seem to have ovulated really late meaning if I was on a normal cycle I would be pretty late but I don't need to I think about that this month! I think I am protocol 7. I go back 14th for a scan to see if I am ready to start injections but last year with IUI's I bled late so nurse says i may start following week. I know, trying not to worry about hydro but yes doctor says because there were some adhesion's to the left he cant promise nothing else going on and it could happen. I need to not think about it and go with flow!  

I don't think you should be leaking, get that checked asap?? 

I know what you mean about show, I felt a bit weird going with all these infertile people under one roof! I went with my friend who is in same situation so that was good. Quite a few men were there! A lot of it was stuff I knew but it was interesting particularly the doctor from GCRM talking about EEVA (google it if not heard of it, i hadn't) and they had real patients telling their success stories. I didn't meet anyone from here on it.  everyone seemed to keep to their own groups. 
I would call and see where you are on list, no harm, I did that! Have a good weekend x


----------



## Candy-floss

Hi!

Quick post as I'm on my phone, being trying to get some packing done in the house....slow progress! Just managed to get home for the last half of One Born on plus one!

How are you doing? Not long til your scan!  

I've to call GP tmrw for results of my swab taken last fri, think it will be ok though, just 2/3 days it was weeping so fingers crossed  

Still checking the doormat each evening for that important letter but no sign yet....very tempted to call on Friday if nothing has came tomorrow but don't want to be a pest already lol

X


----------



## Julesa2

Hi 

Call them!!! There is no harm, you are only asking as a guideline that's what i did they were so nice. I hate calling to but feel good once I have! What happened with you swab then are you ok? I am fine just very sore chest and a bit tired so far. No sign on Flo yet so we will see if I get started Thursday it might be the following week i will keep you posted. Have a great weekend! x
ps one born made me cry lots this week


----------



## Candy-floss

Belly button infection keeps coming & going. Nurse had given me different dressings to try & draw out whatever poison that's still left in me. She had closer look & couldn't see any stitches left over but I have what she said looked like a "pollop" of skin that has folded over. If infection comes back I've to go to GP. This time she cleaned it all before she swabbed it! She apologised & said she forgot to swab before cleaning it! Grrr!

I got my letter through today to say I've reached the top!!   I'm a mixed feelings tbh, not sure if that is normal or not??   I was happy at first but then my first screening appt is 11th may then follow up not til start of June, felt a bit deflated about it then, hoped it would have been sooner. I know I should be grateful & I suppose it give me time to shed a few pounds, get fit & move house!   What about you, has Flo arrived yet??

Going to watch One Born on catch up tmrw night - house to myself as DP away the rest of the week x


----------



## Julesa2

i had that pollop skin thing!! They gave me a cream to apply and it worked it was gone in a couple of weeks! so don't panic. It just prolongs it all though i know! 
Aaa so top of the list! I promise you it will be May before you know it, you now have a goal and a focus!!! So move house and get fit now while you can! Plus the warmer months are great for your Vitamin D!!! Mixed feelings are normal, I felt that way all the way through every step of this. I am feeling heavier than i ever wanted to be for going through this due to the belly carry on setting me back so at least you have a wee bit of time to feel great. I am really swollen up on the prostap and burning flushes. Actually I look awful just now  . No Flo yet so looks like next week for me to start but i feel ok about that surprisingly. I will watch one born to, dont knwo why we do it to ourselves!   xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Hey!

Im off tomorrow and Monday (more packing!) so I have booked an appt with GP, Im going to ask for antibiotic or a cream as this is taking forever!

Yip, glad we have something to focus on and Im sure it will go in quick, probably nice timing as lots to do - lots of work on the house we moving into and freshen up the one we moving out of and get it ready for the rental market. Dont want to be in the middle of moving house and starting treatment! Roll on the summer! Had to dig the cars out of our driveway on Monday morning!

Yip 2 months to get my ass in gear and get it to a size that is acceptable again    Thing is Im one of these unlucky people that lose weight from their boobs first and their ass last! Oh well, bring it on!  

Is it just your tummy that is swollen up? Hopefully it will pass and settle down soon.....come on Flo! Glad you taking it all in your stride  

Missed One Born last night, just tried to put it on catch up and its not there Grrr....Will prob watch it on laptop snuggled in bed soon as DP away this week with work, he back tomorrow though   

x


----------



## Julesa2

Hi how are you, how is the wound did you get any cream for it? How is the housey stuff? We are the same trying to get sorted so we can sell and move somewhere better so much to do though. 
So I had my first injection this morning, fingers crossed its all just a case of stages now, will i respond, will the hydro reappear, will I have any eggs, will I go mad hahaaa . Ah, im bored of my own thoughts! I felt better last week with symptoms once Flo came, no sore boobs and less bloated but still crazy night sweats, so hoping that might go away now im injecting. xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Hi Julesa,

I went to docs last Monday and got cream and it has helped thank goodness!  

The house is ermm.....coming along slowly shall we say. (hence why I have not been on FF much) We have hit a few problems along the way so defo not moving for at least 6-8wks I reckon    What started off as us just tarting it up a bit has turned into renovating it structural work too! Oh well, keeping busy anyway. Hopefully yours is more straightforward  

Hows the injections going? Any symptoms so far? Do you have your dates/appointments?

xx


----------



## Julesa2

Hi how are you?   Well that is me getting ready for transfer tomorrow. i had egg collection on Tuesday so I responded pretty quickly to Gonal considering my lower AMH. The Nuffield is lovely and it was very straight forward. The only thing is my stomach is still killing me which i don't think is normal so I have just posted asking the question to other girls! Now to try and keep calm in the 2WW!!! Here I go again. How is your house? x


----------



## Candy-floss

Hi Julesa,

So sorry for the lack of posting - house is more work than first expected :-(

So sorry I wasn't around and you are now on 2ww!! 

How are you doing? I hope the pains subsided quickly for you?

Although I'm not posting much I'm still popping on to see how everyone is doing so    & I be thinking of you xx


----------



## Julesa2

hello good to hear from you  don't worry I know house things are time consuming and its good for you to take a break from FF. Well I am slowly but surely losing the plot in the 2WW. I was trying to be positive etc but have just heard my young brother and his gf are pregnant, they are due in December which is when I would be. I have so many emotions going through me,  theirs was an accident!! Oh an accident oh to be so lucky!! My wee mum is so upset as they day i had transfer she found out and has been keeping it from me. The timing is just so so bad. I HATE the way i am feeling about it, being jealous is something I have never been I feel so angry.   Its basically made me start thinking about the past 4 years and Im just really not in a good space and this is without my result yet! DH just looks like he wants to run away. Up till now i felt pretty good and that if i failed we would be ok but now i just feel panicked about the constant reminder in my face but then i feel so guilty as its their happy time, does that make sense!! x


----------



## Candy-floss

Awww....what bad timing! I know what you mean & don't worry, rant away & let it all out here, no one will think you are a bad person for feeling angry & guilty, we have all felt it in some way or another when finding out about friends or family pregnancies. 

I know it can't make it easier that it was an "accident" either when we all trying sooo hard. Your poor wee mum probably didn't know what to do for the best either as either way she knew you be upset given the circumstances. 

It does make sense how you are feeling especially the timings. Easier said than done but try to stay as calm as poss & maybe go for walks, read a book (if you can concentrate), listen to music, let it all out here,  anything to keep yourself being wound up in your 2ww. 

Here for you if needed   x


----------



## Julesa2

i just went a walk on my lunch break and feel a bit better, sunshine does that i guess. i know, i need to switch google off and come of this website its probably making me worse!! il keep you posted. I hope you are feeling ok now xx


----------



## Candy-floss

How are you feeling today? I think if I went for a walk today I would be like Mary Poppins!   It's sooo windy today!!

X


----------



## Julesa2

i just went another walk and i was nearly blowing away was funny!! Im so scared. Still havent tested!! Trying to decide to test before blood results come in tomorrow or just wait on the dreaded call!!! aaaaaaaaaa xx


----------



## Candy-floss

It's a tough one, not being through it I would say don't test but I can't imagine how hard it is not to right now!

I would probably cave in, sorry. What about DH? Does he want to test or wait?

What time is your call at?

X


----------



## Julesa2

sorry about  the delay!!! its been a mad time!!! I am pregnant!! I cant believe it, in total shock!!!  I  have however started to bleed a little so I am frightened. Hospital said I just need to keep an eye on it but are not concerned just now. I  am cautiously over the moon! Not long for you now! How you feeling? x


----------



## Candy-floss

OMG!!! That's fabulous news!! I'm delighted for you!!!    

I been wondering but didn't want to ask  

Take it easy & rest up as much as poss. So what's the next stage/plan?

Xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Sorry was so excited by your news I forgot to answer you lol  

I had a bit of a wobble the other day as I got smear results back which was minor/borderline changes but I called the clinic & nurse said it shouldn't delay my treatment - phew! Such a relief !

Just patiently waiting on the 11th to come. Bit knackered & stressed with house stuff just now but it's defo keeping the mind occupied


----------



## Julesa2

. I go for a scan 13 May! maybe then it will feel more real! I did have  symptomatic in the 2WW but don't  feel much anymore which I hope is nothing to do with the bleeding and there is a problem. Only time will tell so I need to keep positive. Its such a journey we are all on! On Thursday after my result I was at a wedding just kind of sitting there in shock but breaking into grins when i thought about it, like a huge weight been lifted from mind. Oh you must have got a fright about smear! Roll on May for us both!! Keep in touch x


----------



## fingersx2013

Hi Julesa

Just being nosey and reading your thread - just about to start my fertility journey. Currently awaiting my HSG and fingers n toes x that all is normal so I can start IUI or it will be IVF for me too!

Congratulations on your wonderful news, stories like yours give me the hope that maybe one day it will happen for me too! x


----------



## Julesa2

hi fingersx 
I know this site keep you going when you are feeling lonely and scared or just need to get stuff off your chest or you need advice. I presume you been trying unsuccessfully naturally and are now being referred for the HSG? Good luck with everything!!! x


----------



## fingersx2013

Hi Julesa

We always knew we would need fertility treatment as my DH is infertile after having cancer.
Weve been told we are looking at IUI (aslong as my tubes are fine) and if not then IVF.

No reason to think anything wrong with my fertility, regular periods, and all looked normal on ultrasound...But guess no one ever knows!! Fingers x all is ok with HSG and then were ready to start!


----------



## Candy-floss

Fingers good luck with your HSG! Hope it's not too far away x


----------



## Candy-floss

Not long til your scan, hope you are doing well x


----------



## Julesa2

hello! roll on Monday  I did get to see a scan the other week but it was so tiny! Nervous and excited about Monday. Its still not all sunk in yet!  . I have been having the worst back pain you can imagine and have been told its just hormones and unlucky so i guess its a small price to pay . I'm not allowed to exercise or do any housework etc lol so you can imagine what a chubster I am! How you feeling? x


----------



## Candy-floss

Aww Julesa, sorry to hear about the back pain, great news about the housework though!  

That's great you got to see a scan early. How did that come about? 

I'm doing ok, don't know why tbh but I've been feeling quite teary the past week   Not sure if stress of house or work really, can't put my finger on it. Pre-assessment tmrw morn & wishing for 3rd June to come to find out when we can get started.

Take it easy & look after yourselves  

Xx


----------



## Julesa2

teary is natural, this journey is so long and difficult and you are so close now your emotions are going mad! the house and work might add to it but all this stuff will be going through your sub conscious even!! Oh good luck tomo!! I got that scan because I was bleeding for a week. They still don't know why i did bleed but it has stopped and the baby did have a heartbeat so trying to keep positive. It was a scary week though! I will let you know how scan goes and you can tell me how you get on tomo. xx


----------



## Candy-floss

I've managed to hold it together & not physically cry but defo feel like it. I could really go a good cry over a few glasses of wine tonight but I know I won't/can't especially as more tests tmrw! Been even worse this week as DP been away since Mon night & we had family staying all last weekend (helpers for the work in the house lol) so I've not really had any time with him alone or been able to talk. Just need to give myself a shake I suppose!

You naturally must have been worried with the bleed   Very positive & reassuring to have your scan & hear your baby's heartbeat   Amazing! Please go easy on yourself & don't do ANYTHING never mind housework.
Come Monday after your next scan I'm sure you will feel more relaxed too.

Take care xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Hospital went ok today, bloods and swabs all done and paperwork away with us to complete and take back with us on the 3rd.

Feeling much better today, took a break from the house. After the hospital we went to Ikea, went carpet shopping then home for a lazy afternoon. We really needed a break from the actual work in the house

x


----------



## Julesa2

Hey 
Oh you are so close now, im so pleased you feel better. The next few months will fly in. I cant believe its feels like two minutes ago I was getting my tube tied and now I'm nearly 8wks pregnant!! Scan went well, heartbeat and size looked good. Fingers crossed now until the big scan! I do so hope you can soon have this experience to!!!   xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Hey Julesa,

That's great news that your scan went well again & you got to hear little hb   I hope I get to experience that amazing feeling one day   I know I can't believe we were talking surgery wounds a few months ago lol!

I was just thinking does that mean your mum is becoming a gran twice in December now? How are you feeling about it all now with your brother & his gf?

Xx


----------



## Julesa2

you don't get to hear it just see it at this stage . I'm happy now for my brother but its still a bit weird as they have kept there's completely quiet whereas more people than a normal pregnancy know about mine as the saga went on an on over so many years i ended up telling people we had difficulties etc. Think mum still in shock!!! I haven't even see my brother which is a bit weird! x


----------



## Candy-floss

Hi, 

Just checking in to see how you are?! 

X


----------



## Julesa2

hello  . feeling good! last week had a small bleed again so it was panic stations but re tested yesterday to be sure and all fine. Think baby must be a girl, all dramatic giving me frights!!! I really don't feel that much apart from cant stop eating burgers which i never eat, cant face chicken which i loved and loving jelly sweets and my boobs have just got bigger these last  few days so time to go bra shopping. Just heard another friend is pregnant naturally after 6 failed ivfs so im over the moon and starting to really believe in miracles!! how you feeling? xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Hey!

Glad you are feeling good! Sorry to hear you had a wee scare though! You must have a little drama queen growing in there  

Hee hee made me laugh with your cravings   My best friends craving was fruit pastilles.....god help you if you asked for one!   Can only be a great sign  

That's fab news about your friend too! Really does give others hope!

I'm ok, just getting more impatient lol. I'm due to take consent forms back on the 3rd & discuss protocol they will put us on but secretly hoping they will start us straightaway. I will be on CD20 the day we go back. Trying not to build hopes up though incase it's a different protocol than I think or they don't have space for us just now & make us wait til my next cycle  

Feels like I'm in limbo but   it's great news when we go back 
Xx


----------



## Julesa2

please keep me posted!!! once it starts i promise it flies in its all this waiting around that's awful! Enjoy bank holiday x


----------



## Candy-floss

Hi,

How's the little Diva doing?  

We returned paperwork yesterday and have now got my provisional date for my first scan and I have to call the clinic on CD1. I am on long protocol 7. I was hoping to have get started today as today is my CD21 but no joy as the nurse said all the appts for scans etc would be fully booked by now  

If AF behaves I should be able to call them next week to say she's here and I think Prostap will be roughly 1st July. I have my provisional scan booked for the 22nd July   

xx


----------



## Julesa2

oh fantastic!!! I swear it will fly in, the wait until scan is a bit of a drag but then as soon as you inject woo! I was protocol 7 to, lucky number 7!!!  So excited for you!! my friend is in for egg collection today and it just  feels like yesterday she started. We are good. Had the first official bloods etc at hospital yesterday, paperwork and stuff and because id had a bleed they gave me a little scan before next weeks official! I seen little diva doing acrobatic type moves!!Was so cool! First emotion ive showed as still think we are in denial/scared etc. Dont worry about not getting stared yesterday, take this month to eat brazil nuts, loads of water lots of walks probably all the stuff you are doing but so you feel fantastic inside. I also used an ivf hypnotherapy cd found it really calming and relaxing and i visualized it all working and stuff, hard to do but it did work! xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Lucky number 7 indeed!!   It's a long wait but fingers & toes crossed that it is worth it! 

How did your friends EC go? 

You must feel great now that you have "official" paperwork and another scan. Lol, little Diva may be a gymnast or a dancer then??   No wonder you were scared before but glad you can finally start to enjoy your pregnancy   

I will defo get stocked up on Brazil nuts on my next food shopping. I've just re-stocked the decaf T-bags so that DP doesn't sneak some normal ones in   What CD was it you used? I would like to give it a go. Have been really stressed recently with work & the renovation (we are taking this month of from doing the house) & could be doing with trying to relax xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Hi Julesa,

How are you & little bump doing?

How did your friend get on with her treatment?

What IVF CD was it you used?

I've had prostap inj this morn, super excited now we started   Roll on 22nd July now  

X


----------



## Julesa2

awe woohoo you are on the road!!! Such an exciting time. The injections are a breeze dont even worry about them. Prostap will probably make you tired and a bit hot and maybe a bit crabit  but as soon as you inject that all stops and its all worth it! Sorry, my relaxation was on my phone and my phone is broke so i cant even tell you the name!! sorry!!! 
Im afraid i dont have great news my end, my friends did work but she miscarried and i am going through hell as we are very high risk for downs syndrome!!!   these are the things you hope will never happen to you but they have). I have just paid £750 for a private test and i am waiting on results. I am pretty certain we are positive as the more I have read it doesn't look good my bloods are five times higher than they should be. This is the longest wait of my life!! 
HOWEVER do not let my story scare you as its very unusual to get this result and i am older at 38. I guess life doesn't always work out as you planned. 
So, good luck, the journey really starts now  I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Julesa you can't rest easy can you?   

The wait for these results must be a strain, are you & DH working at the moment? When do you get your test results? I can't believe you are going through this!  

When you say that bloods are almost 5 times higher is that hcg? I thought that could mean multiples....shows how much I know   When did you/they first suspect? 

I hope that whatever news you get you & DH will be ok, so much worry xx

Can't be easy for your friend at the moment either, sorry to hear it didn't work out as planned for her.

My moans or groans if I get any side effects seem a little meaningless knowing what you and your friend must be going through. Will try find an APP on my phone or search Amazon for a CD. 

Take care xxx


----------



## Julesa2

our 12wk scan was all looking perfect and you get routine blood tests for downs as well as a neck measurement. Its funny i had a funny feeling waiting on letter it would be bad news. All it says is high risk and then we were called in for the 'talk' where they told us ratio 12:1 chance   we couldn't believe it, even in my worst nightmares it wasn't that high risk. Yes its hcg but hcg something else (not just the number you get for pregnancy) in the word and another blood level that is wrong. I was offered amnio but was to scared to risk miscarriage so paid for harmony test and will know within two weeks, I will let you know what happens. Other than that my other pregnant friends and family are all doing great so these things are rare so you just go for it. Positive thoughts, warm feet and healthy eating etc  x


----------



## Julesa2

hi just to let you know we are ok!! Got results last night and baby seems fine so it was the best money spent going private for bloods. We are now just in the same risk barcket as anyone else as nothing is certain on this journey as we know!" . How you feeling? x


----------



## Candy-floss

Julesa I'm so glad everything is ok   what a stressful time you have had! Are you showing yet? 

I'm feeling so so at the moment. Headaches from DR & having a crap time with work just now, DP & I been a bit tetchy with each other recently too but think that due to him working away so much recently. AF due tmrw so will see what happens. 

X


----------



## Julesa2

Im showing a bit for sure have been for weeks in fact i think after all the ivf you are really bloated anyway so i probably dont look bigger than i did at 8wks as i think it levels out! during day i look not to bad but at night huge! im 4 months today so i know any day now it will be huge, cant wait! You will def be tetchy that's partly drugs and because you are actually under a pressure of whats happening. I keep everything crossed for you keep me posted  x


----------



## Candy-floss

Hi Julesa! 

How are you & bump doing? Hope you are both well & coping in the heat & fab weather we have had. I hate to admit it but I'm glad it has cooled slightly....hot flushes are bad enough lol!

Well, just to keep you posted after 23 days of DR I have finally begun stimming!!  

First injection down this morn. I'm on Gonal F 225iu today & tmrw twice per day then it drops down to once per day from Saturday. Burselin nasal spray starts Saturday 4 times per day. First scan booked for Fri 2nd August which will be day 9 of stims. Was this similar to you? If you can remember what number of follies & sizes did you have by then?

Xx


----------



## Julesa2

woohoo finally!!! well done!! The injections are easy eh and the spray is fine, you will be fine . Yes we were in after 9 days and I got the call that day to say I was ready to take my booster and go in for collection the Tuesday and back Friday for transfer.    i cant rem sizes but i do remember thinking i thought they should be bigger but they are the experts its all about your blood levels.  For such a low amh i got 9 eggs and 6 fertilized (i think? funny i would forget that!)  something like that anyway.  none were suitable for freezing.  You are on the home run now, take it easy  and after collection you might be a bit sore my tummy was really sore for a few days but again thats ok, some people feel nothing.  i pretty much did nothing after transfer for a couple of days just relaxed and ate well and kept my feet warm. Then i just acted pretty normal nice walks but no exercise.    
I now have quite a bump and we found out its a baby boy . 
good luck, keep me posted x


----------



## Candy-floss

Delighted at your news, all seems more real now eh? A wee baby boy   Did you both want to know or did one of you want to know more than the other? I've always said I don't want to find out the sex but DP wants to. I know I couldn't handle it if he knew & I didn't  


Think I may put in my holidays for the tues-Mon just I case, if I'm not ready on that Friday I will ask to adjust my holidays. Will think of an excuse for work nearer the time if need be. 

Been having some trouble with the injections tbh, DP has done 2 for me so far which have been fine but my first attempt lastnight didn't go well. Thinking I hopefully get on OK tonight when I do it & all the worry be over. 

Will keep you posted. Hope pregnancy is treating you well    x


----------



## Julesa2

the injections will get easier, by the time you read this you will probably be an expert! None of us wan ted to know the sex but after all the carry on i started wanting to personalise baby and I just had to know so i persuaded husband  . Good luck xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Julesa you were so right, injections are going well now than goodness, was really starting to freak out about them! Thanks for the calming influence   Completely understandable about wanting to know the sex of the baby. Have you been discussing names? xx


----------



## Julesa2

well done!!  this bit is pretty exciting you are so close now!!! Names are another matter! everythng i say he doesnt like but wont give any suggestions himself!.  I think after my brothers wedding when we are away for a few days we will have a proper chat about it.  x


----------



## Candy-floss

Hey Julesa,

Just thought I would give you a little update of this morn. Day 9 of stims & first scan:

Lining was "perfect" according to the nurse, she showed me the outline on the screen & it looked like a leaf lol!

Left ovary: 2x16mm, 2x14mm, 2x14mm, 2x12mm, 3x10mm
Right ovary: 2x15mm, 3x14mm, 4x13mm, 1x12mm, 2x10mm

One nurse thought if be ready for trigger Sunday, the other wasn't sure so they said they will wait til bloods back this afternoon, i might get a call this afternoon to tell me to trigger this weekend. If i dont hear from them I'm booked in for scan on Monday just incase. 

Back to waiting to see if I get a call or not this afternoon but I'm happy & relieved - at least I'm responding!  

When is your brothers wedding? Is it anywhere nice you will be going? x


----------



## Julesa2

this looks brilliant!!!!! I reckon your ready let me know what they say!!!!   so exciting!!! 
Wedding next Saturday so im running about mad next week making beauty appointmets, hair, rehearsals and all the usual weddingy stuff  
mail me later if you get the call x


----------



## Candy-floss

Eeek! Julesa! Just had a call from the hospital!!

I've to trigger Sunday night & EC will be on Tuesday at 7.30am!!

It's finally happening! 

I'm hoping it is lucky protocol 7 after all

X


----------



## Julesa2

i knew it!!!!  exact same as me in on Tuesday, back on Friday (you will be thu or fri but prob fri). Take a magazine you wont be taken at 730 just depends on order on the day, and then you can both pick something nice from menu for your lunch and watch morning tv. You wont feel a thing and will wake up feeling all sleepy and lovely then they will come and talk to you both. As i said you might feel a little sore in tummy later but nothing you cant handle. After transfer on Friday take it very easy for a few days, lots of water, funny films as laughter is good (supposedly, worked for me!) and keep your feet warm then after a few days get back to normal, gentle walks eating well and try not to freak out. Remember you will not feel anything for days so anything you think you feel is the pessaries so no early testing or symptom spotting. I used this to go by and it literally worked exactly like this. Thinking on you both xxx

Days Past 
Transfer (DPT) Embryo Development
One	The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula
Two	The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst
Three	The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 
Four	The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Five	The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 
Six	Implantation continues
Seven	Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 
Eight	Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
Nine	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Ten	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted  
Eleven	Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## Candy-floss

Thank you sooo much Julesa, virtual hugs   I'm sooo excited now I just want to go home & hug DP. I've not seen him all week, just called him & he sounds more nervous than excited bless him  

All the info & experience is very welcome & reassuring. Thank goodness I have already booked tues-Mon off from work too xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Hey Julesa,

EC yesterday went well (I was nervous about the procedure) as I don't remember a thing   They managed to collect 10 eggs, 8 of which were mature. 

I called the Nuffield this morn & only 2 have fertilised. They done ICSI instead of IVF. I've to call at 1.45pm tmrw to find out if any of them divide. Transfer will be at 2.30pm tmrw if any of them continue til tmrw.

Feeling down about it, not what we had hoped for.

Will let you know what happens tmrw. Hope you & bump are well xx


----------



## Julesa2

at first reading this i thought magic but then i seen what happened today. What a disappointment, gutting really. I never understand what happens to the other ones, and it makes you think even in normal pregnancies how the hell do people get pregnant its so hard for everything to be compatible. So ICSI, have they ever mentioned any sperm problems was todays sample not good, the hard bit is the sample can literally change day by day. On our IUI dh's sample was awful I felt devastated. Your head must be spinning lets pray one or two are suitable, and I will say what everyone says it does only take one. I felt so gutted i had none to freeze but now it just doesnt matter.   take it easy tonight and please update me. This journey is just so hard   x


----------



## Candy-floss

I was sooo gutted Julesa, I was shocked about the numbers that fertilised, even the info leaflet from the Nuffield said average fertilisation rates were 60-70% of mature eggs. Then when they said "injected" I knew they meant ICSI, I asked why they had decided to do that and she got our lab notes. She said that DP sample on the day was fine but a previous one had been <17million which is the guidelines, anything below that even if it is OK on the day will be treated as ICSI.

DP had SA at Monklands and all we were told was "it was ok" so we never thought to question it, when we went to GRI they asked him to provide another SA as they didn't have a record of his previous one from Monklands. He done it but we were due to get the results back at baseline scan but they weren't in our file that day. We were told not to worry if there were any problems with it they would have contacted us. (My file went missing at one point so I presume that's why his results were unable to be put back in at that time)

Today I called and they told me everything was fine and transfer would go ahead and to go in for 2.15pm, I was so pleased and excited I forgot to ask if one or two had made it!

It was great news! Well more than what we could have even hoped for.... I think! We got 2 embies put back in! 

One was a 4 cell grade 8/8 which she said was the best they could expect at this stage and the other a 2 cell grade 6/8 but she said it might catch up. 

It was AMAZING!! DP and I seen the little white flash on the screen, so emotional, feel so relieved that we made it to this stage at all as I had so much doubt yesterday.

 again and will keep you posted. Hope the wedding prep isn't tiring you out too much xx


----------



## Julesa2

my god what a relief!!!! Well done!!!! what a rollercoaster!! Those grades are great mine was around that to. The relief is unreal isnt it and th eflash is quite emotional. Im tyyping quick as just in work and leaving soon. had scan all good wee baby looking perfect just now thank god!! Right you take it easy, laugh lots and keep those toes warm and NO housework!!   x


----------



## Julesa2

well hellooooo i peaked on royal site to see how you are doing!!! a faint....I had that!!!!!! aaarghhhhh  woop. What they told me is there was a tiny chance the booster could still be in my system but i think its highly unlikely so i would say you are def pregnant!!! Keep me posted! what happens now is there a blood test or anything?  my line was so faint i had to actually hold it up to the light!! it was confirmed then by bloods and a few days later was darker line.  See miracles do happen!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Candy-floss

Spooky, I'm trying to post in between doing my work lol.

Yeah, cassette was faint but the FIrst Response test was even fainter   Trying not to get excited but it's hard not to. I had my trigger shot on Sunday 4th Aug so this would now be 17 days after it. I really didn't think it had worked as AF pains been getting stronger over the past few days. GRI are not doing bloods anymore because they are now operating out of the Princess Maternity Unit (tactful eh?!) and say they don't have the space to do them That's why they send you away with the cassette preg test. They will only do bloods if you are bleeding. Instead you have to tick positive or negative on a letter & post it back into them, if it's positive they arrange your 6wk scan & if negative they pass your notes over for review.

I kind of want to go get a clearblue at lunchtime but it's not morning urine though & really should wait til tmrw morn & do them again with DP. Might upset myself if it says not pregnant.

Oh Julesa I so hope it is a positive for keeps & it's just a bit faint today   xx


----------



## Julesa2

hehe listen stay cool don't test today, test first thing in morning again and i suspect you will do this every day until next week when it sinks in!!!!! I remember so clearly your feeling, it was so confusing, am i, am i not, i must be, but terrified to say that out loud. Its awful they don't do blood test anymore!! Honest my two tests were so faint if the light had been any worse if never have known, at first i thought it was no line. Today just enjoy the feeling that this really seems to be it your going to be a mummy!!! I have lots of faith in the Royal just now. So enjoy today, test tomo and update me. Yeehaaa xxxx


----------



## Candy-floss

Thanks Julesa, the voice of reason & calm   your are right, will wait til tmrw. 

Yeah it is rubbish that they don't do bloods, would feel better if I knew beta levels, wonder if GP would do it or if they would just do urine test too  

Hope the wedding went well & you had a nice couple of days away  

Will update you tomorrow xxx


----------



## Julesa2

ps i had awful PMT type cramps!!! All good!! x


----------



## Candy-floss

Julesa I caved!!! Bought CB tests at lunchtime but had AF pains again so thought stuff it, I've used a CB Plus & there is nothing faint about it!!  BFP!! I had bought a 3pk of CB plus and a single CB digital. Feel slightly bad as had agreed with DP we would test again in the morning with a digital. 

Think I may have to keep silent about me testing this afternoon & test in the morn with him .....ooops! OMG! I can't believe it!!   xxx


----------



## fingersx2013

Delighted to hear ur news with ur BFP candyfloss! Congrats x


----------



## Candy-floss

Thank you fingersx  

Julesa convinced DP to test again lastnight rather than waiting til this morning, BFP again! We are over the moon!   x


----------



## Julesa2

Welcome to the club!!! you will now walk about in a daze for the next few weeks,  well few months  and  today you will feel like a huge weights been lifted. They day after mine i realized  I felt truly happy for the first time in as long as i could ever remember!!! Enjoy every minute xxxx


----------



## Candy-floss

Hey Julesa,

How are you and team blue doing? Did you manage to talk to DH about names yet? 

I'm so happy   but still that bit anxious, just want scan to make sure there is a little heartbeat(s), it's like a feeling of dont want to jinx it getting too excited incase anything goes wrong   I called the hospital this afternoon but they haven't got it in my file yet so no scan booked. I said I would try back later in the week xx


----------



## Julesa2

Hello, Awe i know your mind will be racing with excitement and nerves and uncertainty hehe!!! I still have all those emotions and even started crying a bit in a pram shop the other day as i couldn't believe this is really happening!! I know your anxious waiting for first scan then the second then the third....  .. We are still no further on names lol. Whats your man saying is he over the moon??  Let me know when your scan is. xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Defo mix of emotions! Aww at your pram shop emotions, it is really happening for you Julesa & I'm so excited for you!   

Plenty of time for names but must be wonderful to get to that stage  

DP is delighted, can see he getting excited too but trying to contain it. We spoke about maybe waiting til we are around 15weeks before we tell anyone else (only very close friends & family know just now). He surprised me a little by talking about how yesterday when he was between clients he went into Waterstones & was looking at baby/pregnancy books but said there were too many to choose from so we will have a look on Amazon soon. Normally he is super focused during the day for work so nice to know he thinking about our little bubba(s) too   He away til Friday night now with work but said goodbye to me & my tummy this morning. Giggled like a school girl, just felt sooo good   Xx


----------



## Julesa2

this message made me smile so much!! I've done a lot of giggling these last few months! I ordered a lovely baby journal on amazon to record everything I am feeling and put scan photos in you should do that. Enjoy every minute and take it easy xx


----------



## Candy-floss

That's a great idea Julesa! What a wonderful thing to be able to show DS when he is older   

Well, finally got my scan appt through - 16th Sept   xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Finally, we have one little bubba with a flickering hb & it was just as amazing as you said it would be, couldn't stop crying when we seen it & there was me thinking my emotions were doing ok  

How are you? Keeping up your journal?

X


----------



## Julesa2

aaaagh!! wonderful news!!! Im grinning so much reading this!!   . Best feeling in the world eh!!! Well done!!!!! Now it will seem a little more real!!! Magic. Are you at royal for scans? 
Weirdly i had to go for a scan yesterday as i fell!! couldn't believe it slipped at home on Sunday and im black and blue and side of bump hit floor. I was so upset as you can imagine and hospital told us to come right up. So i got heartbeat tested ,  blood test to check for internal bleeding and yesterday scan and all is ok. I honestly felt sick and never slept so the relief yesterday was unreal. So word of warning eb careful in your wooly socks at home  
So how do you feel now physically any symptoms x


----------



## Candy-floss

Julesa I can't believe you slipped & fell!!   So glad everything is ok! Thanks for the warning though - I live in my bed socks around the house   especially with this changing weather! That's great that they checked you out nice & quick.

I was at the royal for my scan yes, was there at 3pm. Sonographer did say that my ovaries are still very enlarged as if they hadnt done EC yet. She asked if I had been getting ovary pain & no wonder I was so bloated lol. DP & I actually thought one was another baby!! I forgot in all the excitement to tell them I had been in hospital with mild OHSS. We asked the nurse afterwards how long it would take for them to go down & she said a few weeks yet. Not sure if you can see or not but put my scan pic on, baby to the left & ovary on the right of it!

I bet you are getting wrapped up in cotton wool now & had a telling off for sliding around in your woolie socks! How many weeks are you now? 

I'm mainly REALLY tired, sore nipples & queasy. Only been sick once   

What hospital are you under for birth/nidwife now?

X


----------



## Julesa2

awe your wee photo hadn't seen it! God its mad that stuff is still going on inside but now you say that i now remember still having something left over to, it just shows how strong the drugs are! you probably feel how i did, a bit disappointed there is only one but relieved at same time as much less complications involved?? 
Im at Royal to and staying with them as i feel my journey was with them and i have been delighted so far with them. Are you staying there? I'm 26 weeks now   time is starting to fly in i need to get shopping. When is your  next scan? 
I wanst that tired i found prostap worse than pregnancy  but in last couple of weeks people have been saying oh your so pale and tired looking but i think its because im not sleeping great not the actual baby. So many weird things are happening now to my body its hilarious i cant believe a baby can cause such funny things, like weird red marks all over my chest, sore soles of feet, stitches in both sides, sore hands but none of the common symptoms  . its good talking to other girls at aqua natal classes as you can compare notes! 
Take it easy x


----------



## Candy-floss

You hit the nail on the head! Exactly how I felt, little part of me was being greedy hoping for 2 but so relieved to see A heartbeat  

We have asked to stay at the Royal too (well the Princess Maternity Dept) as we have so much praise for them. We "should" attend Wishaw Maternity but chose not to. Just waiting on confirmation of our referral now with our next scan appt as the ACS unit said they happy for us to move on now. It's quite funny though as one of DP's sisters is still convinced no.2 is hiding behind my enlarged ovary   . DP keep describing our baby on the scan pic as "the telephone" , he even said its like its mum, it's on the phone already   (look at scan pic, I'm not going mad just yet)

That's some strange symptoms you've got going on right enough! Just wait for the "glowing" stage lol whenever that is supposed to be   How are you finding aqua natal classes? I'm really up for going to them when I can. Think the midwife said she will tell me about them nearer the time I can join. DP & I are going to start swimming too (in between the house renovation we started up again!)

Can't wait to get a proper bump   xx


----------



## Julesa2

I know i get it i felt exactly the same and i have just heard someone i know is having twins naturally and i did think waw shes so lucky. BUT you never know your wee second baby could be hiding!! Awe making phone calls already yeha!! mines looked like a wee snowman. The difference between this scan and the next is unreal!! Yeah we should have gone to southern but im glad i stayed at Royal, good choice you two . 
Hmm glowing, i glowed around 9-13wks then my skin went mental then i looked good again and now i look a bit mental...roller coaster!! Proper bump is fun, im glad i no longer look fat but pregnant!! just be careful swimming, maybe wait till next scan, i was to scared so just walked  until then due to our journey.Dont talk about houses we cant sell our tiny flat and im so disappointed  as we need so much more room. Good luck renovating and enjoying x


----------



## Candy-floss

Hey Julesa! 

Quick update from me whilst I'm on my lunch. I've not been on FF as much recently, combination of tiredness, working on house & day job busier now too!

I got my scan last week & it was again amazing!!  

Baby shaped, waved, wriggled & measured 2 days ahead so everything looking good   They have taken measurements & my blood for the nuchal test. Due to go back for 20week scan in December & midwife in November. It's finally sank in   

How are you? No more excitement involving bed socks & slippy floors I hope? How are the aquanatel classes? Still enjoying them?

Xx


----------



## Julesa2

hello sorry for the delay i just came back on for a quick look! Wonderful news, your scan is beautiful woohoo!! any inclination boy or girl? what a feeling eh seeing baby jumping about! How are you feeling?Do you have a wee bump yet? i had a 32 wks scan and got to see a close up of babies face it was crazy. I am pretty big now but not to big if that makes sense . im feeling more or less fine, bad carpal l tunnel hope you don't get that and general wee aches and pains but im getting so excited now. Not long until you feel movement!!! Im still enjoying aqua classes you should def try and do them. Take it easy xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Hey! I'm feeling good thanks, the extreme tiredness has passed but still feel like I could go a snooze mid afternoon, full time work is a bummer! DP thinks wee girl but wants wee boy. I always wanted a wee boy but now swaying towards girl ha ha! We have agreed not to find out the sex. I think I have a bump but it changes throughout the day, just looks like I'm fat though   

32 wks!! Time has flown by! Awww bet your bump is cute, you must be due around Xmas   Have you done your shopping for baby/nursery yet? All organised or still a few things to get/do? At least you have an excuse not to have to wrap the Xmas presents with carpel tunnel! Seriously hope it gets better for you. Eeeek! Not long now before you meet .........! Did you both finally agree on name(s)? I think that's where we will struggle. We both don't like names each other has suggested ha ha! 

When did you feel baby move for the first time? I've got midwife appt in a couple of weeks so going to ask about the aqua natal classes then   xx


----------



## Julesa2

hehe i thought i wanted a girl but now i love my boy more than anything in the world so you wont even care . We are now both really liking two names but there is still another one i love that he doesnt but im not ruling it out!! just heard two of my friends had traumatic births so im thinking i dont want to know the details! . I think i felt small movements around 18wks but it was so slight then one night in bed about 20 wks it was the cutest feeling like wee baby punching over and over again it was amazing. Now they are big strong moves where your whole tummy moves up and down its so funny..although maybe not at 5am! Have great weekend  x


----------



## Candy-floss

Hey Julesa, just popping on to wish you Merry Christmas & hope you had a lovely time!!

Has your son made his arrival yet.....

Hope all is well xx


----------

